# Hello All!!



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello all,

After many years of wanting an Outback we finally found one. We bought a 2005 27RSDS and we love it! We had a Hi-Lo trailer previously and it was a little too small for the whole fam damily. Four kids, 17, 10, 6 and 5. The oldest is going into the Navy in Oct so this will be his last summer as a "kid".

We live in Bakersfield, CA and would like to hear if there is a group of Outbackers near us in Southern California.

Also where is the best place to find online parts specifically for the Outback.

I have already ordered my Outbackers.com stickers!

Hope to hear from others!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new trailer!

Not from your neck of the woods, but I'm sure there are some who'll give you some great advice.

Again welcome.

Mark


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

*Welcome to Outbackers!!!

Congrats on the 27RSDS*









BTW nice choice of OB models, we love ours. Hope you enjoy yours too.

Brad


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Outback and Welcome to the group.

Hope you have lots of great trips in it. Post often.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers! Welcome Aboard to your son who is joining the Navy. JFK could not have said it any better:

"I can imagine no more rewarding a career. And any man who may be asked in this century what he did to make his life worthwhile, I think can respond with a good deal of pride and satisfaction: 'I served in the United States Navy.'"

Enjoy your new Outback. I home your son enjoys the Navy as much as I do. I am sad to have to retire.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome

Happy camping!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACK FAMILY! 
Let us know if you are ever in the Texas area. Congratuations on the NEW TT.
Robert


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

I travelled to Northern CO. to pick this unit up. First time ever driving east of Nevada (I have been to 55+ countries but never my own backyard) and boy what a trip that was. The winds in Wyoming along I-80 were strong enough to scare me without the trailer. When you can't see the road because of blowing snow was a new experience. Long story short we came back via NM, AZ and NV then CA.

The OB had been frozen solid with the problems associated with it being an rolling iceberg. Won't go into the gruesome details. Traced all the leaks, fixed the tanks and replaced the underbelly and insulation. Took a month before our first trip but well worth every penny and time spent.

This summer we are planning a trip to meet up with my wife's sister and husband in Wisc. They live in Barcelona (where my wife and family are from) so it will be nice to meet them here on our turf instead of Europe for once. Lake Minnitonka (sp?) is where they have a house so anyone with exp staying there is greatly appreciated.

During the trip we hope to go north then visit all the cliche sites such as Yellowstone, Mt. Rushmore etc. As I said before this will be a first for me and my family. If anyone has any tips on camp sites or the like I am all ears and would love to hear suggestions. We might even return through Canada if time permits.

Thanks for the warm welcome. We are a down to earth family that loves camping!

NB Paul, your signature actually made me touch the screen!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Great model by the way!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the group. Nice to hear that you will be breaking in the trailer with a cross country trip!









Seeing that it is a 2005, if you haven't already done so, new tires wouldn't be a bad idea (if the trailer wasn't winterized, then I doubt the tires has been changed







)

Now, for the trip, how long do you have? If you really want to see the country, I might recommend taking different routes in each direction. You could go east on 70 and hit things like the Grand Canyon, Mesa Verede, Great Sand Dunes, Rocky Mountain NP.... on the way out. Coming back, you could go I80 and hit Mt. Rushmore, Yellowstone, Tetons, Utah, etc. Of course if you have time another option is to head north. I really like crossing the country on highway 2. If you're crossing up there, you can't miss Glacier NP, and could then head down to Yellowstone, etc.

Post any questions on specific sites you want to visit. I bet at least oneoutbacker has been about everywhere on this continent!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

OutbackOwner- Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new Outback! Have you considered coming up to Alaska for a fun once in a lifetime adventure? Being the land of the midnght sun, outdoor recreation has endless possibilities.


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks again for the welcome.

The unit has newish tires on it. I have greased the bearings using the "bearing buddy" zert. How often should I look at the brakes and bearings? I have roughly 1800 miles (dragging it back to CA and one trip) on this unit since buying it. Packing bearings doesn't bother me since I have a cool tool for that but how long should the brakes go before being checked? Owners manual isn't a big help on this subject, but hell it isn't a big help on any subject. One owner's manual for the entire Keystone line?









This summer we are probably heading north as soon as possible as we can't stand the heat of the San Joaquin Valley in the summer. Once the wife decides on a route to Wisc. we will post here for advise and tips.









If there are other from S. Ca please chime in!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you want to be safe, pack the bearings(by hand) and adjust the brakes annually. If you are more comfortable, adjust the brakes annually, and use the zerk fitting every other year, alternating with a hand re-pack of the bearings....


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

The tool I have to repack bearings is a cone shaped tool that you can pressure pack each bearing instead of the gooey in the hand by finger pack.

I'll take a look at the brakes this weekend. I'll probably also start another thread over in the mod's forum.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

OutbackOwner said:


> The tool I have to repack bearings is a cone shaped tool that you can pressure pack each bearing instead of the gooey in the hand by finger pack.
> 
> I'll take a look at the brakes this weekend. I'll probably also start another thread over in the mod's forum.


That should work!


----------

